# My equipment



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

*Sanyo* 
PLV-Z2000 Projector

*Panoview*
Greywolf 106" projector screen

Brand new audio system being installed all through this week:

*Infinity Primus*
Two P362 towers
One PC350 center channel
Two P162 bookshelf surrounds

*HSU* 
VTF2 Mk 3 subs


Will order this next week:

*Onkyo*
TX-NR1007 receiver


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Think I should update this, lots of stuff missing and generally inaccurate...

*Projector* 
Sanyo PLV-Z2000 (Zone 1)
Mitsubishi HC3000 (Zone 2)

*Screens* (One modified)
Panoview
Greywolf 106" (Zone 1)
Greywolf 106" (Zone 2)

*Speakers* (All modified)
Infinity Primus
One PC350, six P162s with two pair of AM40 brackets (Zone 1) 
Two P162s with one pair of AM40 brackets (Zone 2) 
Two P362s (Zone 3)

*Subs*
Hsu
VTF2 Mk 3 (Zone 1)
VTF2 Mk 3 (Zone 2)

*Receiver*
Onkyo TX NR3007 (Installed zone 2)

*Headphone rig*
Sennheiser HD650
Grado 15' cable (Installed zone 1)
Fiio E7 and E9

*Sources* (Installed zone 2)
Xbox 360 Elite
Comcast RNG 200
Panasonic BD55 
Samsung 1600 
Gateway 901x

*Misc*
Harmony 659 (Installed zone 2)
Artec T28A (Installed zone 1)


----------

